# showin off 1st grow (critique encouraged)



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 7, 2015)

Buds are beginning to bulk up a bit getting some sustenance to them, very happy about that. I am ever diligent about looking out for boy parts considering this is a bag seed of good stuff but I worry nonetheless about those nanners 

View attachment WP_20150807_11_07_32_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 7, 2015)

It will only let me post one pic at a time so just another 

View attachment WP_20150807_11_07_02_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 7, 2015)

I believe this is a pic of top 

View attachment WP_20150807_11_05_35_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 7, 2015)

Broader view 

View attachment WP_20150804_001.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2015)

Nothing like young white flowers. So pretty. enjoy.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 7, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Nothing like young white flowers. So pretty. enjoy.


 
 thank you so much Rosebud you and THG have been sooooo much help.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 7, 2015)

Lookin well looks sativa with those fingers . Bag seed can surprise you sometimes!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 7, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Lookin well looks sativa with those fingers . Bag seed can surprise you sometimes!


 
 That's what I was thinking that she is a sativa I'm learning great patience with this one.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 7, 2015)

Patience is key man you'll get excited when she bulks out but hold out and keep an eye on the trichs that way y'all know for sure she's ready!!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 7, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Patience is key man you'll get excited when she bulks out but hold out and keep an eye on the trichs that way y'all know for sure she's ready!!


 
 she's starting to grow so fast, can practically see her growing. Tis crazy awesome.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 7, 2015)

That's the best feeling!!


----------



## mrcane (Aug 7, 2015)

Isn't this stuff Greaaaat...Watch them swell!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 8, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Isn't this stuff Greaaaat...Watch them swell!


 

I watching and I'm loving it  I can't over it my gf is probably getting tired of hearing me yell  "babe come look" lmbo but she humors me and comes and looks anyways right after sucking her teeth.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 8, 2015)

As of today I'm a little picture happy 

View attachment WP_20150808_001.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice clear pics Sweet little buds...Have fun!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2015)

Looking good.  Can we get a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 8, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Looking good. Can we get a pic of the whole plant?


 
 there is one towards the top of the thread but I can post another if you'd like &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice plants and green mojo ink.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah, I would like to see another, but not from the top down--just a nice whole plant shot.  How tall is she now?  What are you feeding her now?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

She is about 3.5 feet more pics to follow I've been having a little trouble with temperature lately it's been getting pretty hot 

View attachment WP_20150809_11_48_03_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

More of the bottom in this pick in eager to know what you think as a whole so if there's pictures aren't good enough I will take others &#55357;&#56847; 

View attachment WP_20150809_11_42_33_Pro.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2015)

Are you growing under CFL?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yeah, I would like to see another, but not from the top down--just a nice whole plant shot. How tall is she now? What are you feeding her now?


 
 another 

View attachment WP_20150809_11_47_35_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Are you growing under CFL?


 
 For the most part weedhopper yes I am, and one fluorescent with a grow light tube in it. I know this is frowned upon by most, using cfl's that is but I haven't had to many problems but I am using a better lighting system next go to try to accomplish more yield.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2015)

T5s are better and cheaper to run. Also dont get as hot.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh and she's not usually laying on the bulbs like that there is room to back her up off of them


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> T5s are better and cheaper to run. Also dont get as hot.


 
 Those are actually what I want to do my next setup I've had no problem finding T5 bulbs but I have yet to come across one fixture for them in the few places I've gone looking so far. Probably just have to order off line which I have no problem doing if I have to when the time comes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes you will need ,,HO T5s,,,and the only place ive seen those is on the net or at a Hydro shop. Mine was a 4ft 8 tube setup..put out 40,000 lumens.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=819918&postcount=19


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes you will need ,,HO T5s,,,and the only place ive seen those is on the net or at a Hydro shop. Mine was a 4ft 8 tube setup..put out 40,000 lumens.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=819918&postcount=19


 
 that is a clean setup I love it. Would like to have as sick a grow cabinet as that. Nice Hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you. I built it in a Walk in Closet. Loved those grows. I was living in Florida at the time.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Thank you. I built it in a Walk in Closet. Loved those grows. I was living in Florida at the time.


 
 cool cool I'm from Florida but now I'm a Yankee three years running.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 9, 2015)

So I have decided to do a flush her next watering which would be tomorrow Greek like I have her in the threshold of too much nitrogen. Whatever the case it wouldn't hurt to be flushed at this point so wish me luck. I feel like taking her out of her space it's just dangerous even just to the bath tub&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok moments from flushing. We are safely in the tub and almost ready. She is in a 3 gallon pot have had 6 gallons of tap water sitting in open containers by the window to diminish any chlorine in it. SO LET'S DO THIS, RIGHT!! This is her first and only time being flushed hopefully because as I have said I feel as though I have her on the threshold of the amount of nitrogen she needs, and I want to kinda start from a fresh base. 

View attachment WP_20150810_10_06_38_Pro.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

I wish I had got here sooner.  *Do not flush your plant unless you have a problem. * I see no indication of too much N.    

The CFL that you have down near the bottom of the plant--move it up closer to the top.  Try to get the most out of the top buds.  The CFLs have such poor penetration, I doubt that the bottom of the plant will do much.

How long has it been flowering now?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I wish I had got here sooner. *Do not flush your plant unless you have a problem. *I see no indication of too much N.
> 
> The CFL that you have down near the bottom of the plant--move it up closer to the top. Try to get the most out of the top buds. The CFLs have such poor penetration, I doubt that the bottom of the plant will do much.
> 
> How long has it been flowering now?


 
 will do on the lights, and I ended up doing a half-a$$ flush cause the runoff was pretty clean and thought better of it and given what you said I'm glad I did gosh do I keep getting lucky I tell ya I may be lucked out. She is now 7.5 weeks into flowering think we are heading towards a 12-16 week flower. Any suggestion or added criticism please feel free. I openly hang on your every word The Hemp Goddess but I swear I'm not a creeper lol &#55357;&#56833;. Promise.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I wish I had got here sooner. *Do not flush your plant unless you have a problem. *I see no indication of too much N.
> 
> The CFL that you have down near the bottom of the plant--move it up closer to the top. Try to get the most out of the top buds. The CFLs have such poor penetration, I doubt that the bottom of the plant will do much.
> 
> How long has it been flowering now?


 
 would you recommend trimming the bottom at this point just a couple leaves and I know it's not really good to but maybe a lower fan leaf or two.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

No.  First of all, fan leaves are where all the photosynthesis takes place.   Second, I do not believe that you should be trimming anything this late.  Next time, especially using fluoro lights, you will want to clean up the entire bottom of the plant.

Your lights are going to limit the amount you will get from this plant.  So while it will still gain some bulk, it will not look like the buds grown under adequate light.  I would start checking the trichs at about 9-1/2 to 10 weeks...do you have something to do that?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No. First of all, fan leaves are where all the photosynthesis takes place. Second, I do not believe that you should be trimming anything this late. Next time, especially using fluoro lights, you will want to clean up the entire bottom of the plant.
> 
> Your lights are going to limit the amount you will get from this plant. So while it will still gain some bulk, it will not look like the buds grown under adequate light. I would start checking the trichs at about 9-1/2 to 10 weeks...do you have something to do that?


 

I plan to go this weekend for a jewelers scope of something since its getting nearer. I haven't trimmed anything yet was still in question form. Yeah after growing with cfls so far and researching I realize how mistaken I was at lighting but decided to follow through as you know, the way I see it though is if I can do this with what little I had I could do 20x better with the right equipment and that's what's happening next time come hell or high water.
 going to research and get a T5 setup use the flora nutes from the get go well from the time it needs nutes. Just basicly start tightening up and developing me own styles and methods


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you really think she might be ready around 10 weeks?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

This is the top. 

View attachment WP_20150810_003.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

From what I can tell the trichs still look pretty clear but your right need a microscope to see them better


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah its way to early for any amber.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah its way to early for any amber.


 
 For amber trichs you mean right? Cause I have amber/ orange-brownish hairs as you see, but Yeah from what I see the trichs def aren't turning amber but I'm legally blind in my left eye so yeah I could be wrong.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/usb-dig...aGjEyDf0sGYOap8CWZD2ZdDZS7GLyRNSIYaAlQv8P8HAQ


This will help you immensely, and it's less than 25 bucks.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

Kraven said:


> http://www.rakuten.com/prod/usb-dig...aGjEyDf0sGYOap8CWZD2ZdDZS7GLyRNSIYaAlQv8P8HAQ
> 
> 
> This will help you immensely, and it's less than 25 bucks.


 
 you read my mind have those book marked, find it on a link somewhere on here, thank you for putting it somewhere I can remember just in case haha, forgetful me sometimes ya know


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2015)

Amber Triches
The hair is pretty,,but green ,yellow or gold,,,means nothing to me. Well i like pretty hair,,so it means something. Lol. Im talking bout those pretty translucent mushrooms.  Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 10, 2015)

Ye man forget about the pistils . Get yourself a USB microscope off ebay can't remember who suggested it but  ive one ordered. So much handier than a pocket scope or a jeweller
S glass


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 10, 2015)

This ones good too it will get you out of a hole but if ya can get the USB scope !  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30X-60X-Poc...-Glass-LED-UV-Currency-Light-RT-/141538813506


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 10, 2015)

Right on thanks everyone I love me some options


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2015)

The color of the hairs have nothing to do with whether or not the plant is ready.  You do need magnification.  How long has the plant been flowering?

And when you get ready to get lights, talk to us.  I would really rather see you step up to HPS or LED rather than T5....although T5s are my choice for vegging.  They are not as good at flowering.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 11, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> The color of the hairs have nothing to do with whether or not the plant is ready. You do need magnification. How long has the plant been flowering?
> 
> And when you get ready to get lights, talk to us. I would really rather see you step up to HPS or LED rather than T5....although T5s are my choice for vegging. They are not as good at flowering.


 

 oh yeah I know the hairs don't mean anything even it comes to ready was just making sure what he wad talking about.

 my lady has been into flower for 8 weeks now, I've decided not to set up another grow till spring instead of sky rocketing my electric bill. So i have a few more months to research and buy lights for my next setup. I've decided to go alot more sophisticated, so I have plans throughout winter to make extra cash to make that happen. 

  But yeah she is already 8 weeks into flower all of it makes me wish I spent the money on better lighting from the get go but hey I'm learning from my mistakes.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 11, 2015)

But from looking at my broader pictures of her would you say she looks okay for the most part despite the inferior lighting and other things I'm sure. Directed more towards The Hemp Goddess, but ask feel free to answer.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 11, 2015)

Ye man she looks sweet you will massively benefit from improvements in lighting. But your doing fine !!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 12, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Ye man she looks sweet you will massively benefit from improvements in lighting. But your doing fine !!


 
 Thank you very much,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, she looks very good for your conditions.  You have done a great job.  I can't wait to see what you will be able to do with good lighting.  

Your electric bills do not necessarily have to sky-rocket with a small grow.  You can keep things small and cut electrical costs elsewhere.  But it is wise to do your homework.  And it is nice if you can just go our and buy what you need without having to scrimp.  If you have space and money, it is great to set up 2 spaces--one for veg and one for flowering.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, she looks very good for your conditions. You have done a great job. I can't wait to see what you will be able to do with good lighting.
> 
> Your electric bills do not necessarily have to sky-rocket with a small grow. You can keep things small and cut electrical costs elsewhere. But it is wise to do your homework. And it is nice if you can just go our and buy what you need without having to scrimp. If you have space and money, it is great to set up 2 spaces--one for veg and one for flowering.


 

 thank you so much, op and I bought a microscope trichs are getting cloudy but not amber yet. I have grown very attached to this plant I won't lie I am seriously considering revegging her, but if I course to do that I'm gonna spring some cash on a T5 maybe just a somewhat smaller fixture. I excited &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm kind shaky 

View attachment WP_20150812_10_49_53_Pro (2).jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 12, 2015)

They are clear/ cloudy my mistake 

View attachment WP_20150812_10_49_50_Pro (2).jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 12, 2015)

Those are a closer up of this bud 

View attachment WP_20150812_10_49_50_Pro.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh give her another week and let em amber up.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 12, 2015)

If you do decide to reveg please keep this thread going would love to see how it responds .


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724&highlight=amber+alert

This is the one hamster Lewis linked in a thread during the week and its very good .


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 12, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724&highlight=amber+alert
> 
> This is the one hamster Lewis linked in a thread during the week and its very good .


 

 I've actually read  that thread but I appreciate it took the liberty and read it again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2015)

Clip a small leaf, put it on a solid surface and look at it.  I think that you may need more magnification than what you have though to actually see the color of the trichs.

Unless something is _very_ special smoke wise, I would not reveg...especially this plant, which is bagseed.  The chances that it carries the hermy gene is just too great.  Revegging is a long stressful process, you have to leave a bunch of bud still on the plant and it only works sometimes.   IMO, you would be way ahead getting some good, known genetics with qualities that appeal to you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 13, 2015)

It looks better in person the magnification. And peoples we have trichs starting to amber as of this mornings not many but hey it's a start right. Me gf wants me to get either get OG kush or feminized white widow maybe we'll do both although I would rather just do one strain at a time as I am still very new at this. The revegging was just a thought still don't really wanna heat for a plant throughout winter will get expensive for me fast.

But any who back to my girlie, I think I will give her at least another week, and we may just be harvesting away. Will keep posted.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 13, 2015)

Taking a tester today let you know how it goes &#55357;&#56833;


----------

